# Looking for - Blues/Rock Guitar Player for a Product Demo. Ottawa



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Interesting. I wonder how much he is paying.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I could shoot a few demos and then he'd have to pay me to keep them off the internet


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Places ad for "Blues / Rock Guitar Player", receives 657,976 responses (from Toronto alone).


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

He must also think everyone from Ottawa is ugly lol.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Also looking for a strat guy.


----------



## Sabzor (Aug 30, 2016)

Guys - it’s me, looking for peeps to demo some fuzzes


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Any specific details on the product? Is it a clone or a hybrid?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I know a guy who is a big Hendrix fan and has a Strat.


----------

